# Basque: anada joan zitxez popatik artzea maketo aluoi﻿



## leka25

Un chico me ha escrito esto de comentario en una web y me gustaría saber qué significa, pues era un chico vasco que estaba insultando a un español y yo le dije que no insultara, que él era tan español como el otro aunque a él no le gustara....

Alguien puede decirme que signfica? Perdonad si dice algo insultante porque no tengo ni idea....

anada joan zitxez popatik artzea maketo aluoi﻿


----------



## outofspace

"Anda, vete a tomar por culo, puto español"...

Más o menos eso.


----------



## leka25

Jajaja! Vale.. ya me esperaba alguna cosa así... era sólo por saberlo seguro... Gracias!


----------



## illerdi

outofspace said:


> "Anda, vete a tomar por culo, puto español"...
> 
> Más o menos eso.




Bueno lo de *puto español* no se de donde lo has sacado...


----------



## Makser

illerdi said:


> Bueno lo de *puto español* no se de donde lo has sacado...


 

Beno illerdi. 'maketo aluoi' agian ez da izango 'puto español' baina nik behintzat horrelako zerbait ulertzen det.

ondo izan


----------

